
See a tag cloud from the 'bios' of your twitter flock - Jakob
http://twittersheep.com/
======
Jakob
But you have to enter your password. I’ve changed mine afterwards, but it’s
worth it, especially if you have a bigger flock.

------
minsight
I read that as "BIOS of your twitter flock" and was momentarily confused.

